# Health insurance for Americans?



## bittermelon (Sep 14, 2013)

Sorry if this has been asked before (probably multiple times). As an American living in China, if you don't have health insurance with your employer (or even if you do), what kind of health insurance do you buy, and from which company? I'd love to know any recommendations. I am especially looking for insurance that would take care of major medical expenses back in the US. I currently have insurance by a US insurer, but I understand that insurance companies will cancel the insurance if you don't live in the US.

Thanks in advance.

Peter


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Easiest is to use an international insurance company like Allianz, Cignaglobal or MSH international. I have experience with the first two which worked fine. With this companies you can use a card while in the hospital. They will also allow a second opinion outside China if needed. The clinics where they don't have a contract are reimbursed fast after you prepaid. My experience is within 2 weeks.


----------



## bittermelon (Sep 14, 2013)

*Follow up question.*

Thanks for the reply. These insurance cover medical costs within China right? So if I have some kind of major medical catastrophe and need to get back to the US they won't cover cost for US medical treatment, right?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Typically these are world wide insurances. In my current case I use Allianz and that's world wide


----------



## bkmulder (Sep 25, 2013)

Based on your requirements than you need take an offshore international health insurance from HK. Also keep in mind basically US cover always additional and very expensive. For more information and help let me know. PS. International health centers in China, pretty ok.


----------

